# hcg better subcutaneous or intramuscular ?



## moondog111 (Nov 25, 2011)

Just wonder which is better for absorption?


----------



## big60235 (Nov 25, 2011)

There is no reason to inject hcg intermusclar. It is a subcutaneous injection.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 25, 2011)

^^^^ this


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 26, 2011)

big60235 said:


> There is no reason to inject hcg intermusclar. It is a subcutaneous injection.



Not 100% true.   I purchased some from all day chemist that clearly stated it needed to be injected IM.   I think I have some left.   I'll try and post a pic.


----------



## moondog111 (Nov 26, 2011)

i have heard there is more absorbed IM, just wondering if anyone has noticed a difference in one or the other, thanks for replys.

                moondog


----------



## Noheawaiian (Nov 26, 2011)

I've done both. Couldn't really see too much of a difference, though


----------



## BP2000 (Nov 26, 2011)

I Heard it's best shooting directly into penis


----------



## moondog111 (Nov 26, 2011)

guess that would be intrapenisly !!


----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 26, 2011)

I think however it says to take is how you should take it.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Nov 26, 2011)

If I happen to be already pinning gear that day, i'll just load the hcg in with the rest and shoot intramusc. since I'm already there.  If I'm only shooting HCG that day, I use a slin pin and pin sub Q  in the stomach.  There's no reason to be more invasive than you have to.


----------



## TODD2002 (Nov 28, 2011)

Intramuscular works great taking 2000 units ever three days.no side effects at all. 30 lbs. gain in muscle too.


----------



## GMO (Nov 28, 2011)

HCG can be injected subq or IM with no difference in viability.  The only difference between the two methods is that it gets into the bloodstream faster via the IM route.


----------



## acemon (Nov 28, 2011)

The hcg that I got from omega also calls out to inject via IM on the packaging itself. But I personally inject sub-q like everyone else. I beleive if you inject IM it will hit the blood stream faster compared to sub-q.


----------

